# New from W Mass



## EricIndecisive (Aug 13, 2010)

Sup everyone, I haven't boarded in 2 years, but before that I absolutely loved it. I guess when I was going to college I was too lazy / poor to drop all the cash on a pass. Plus having almost no one to go with made it kind of blah. But now that I'm done school and will have a real job and money, I want to get back into it, and probably upgrade my gear. All my stuff is probably from about 2004 or so and I'm guessing it would be a good idea to upgrade at least the boots and bindings. Anyways I'll make some separate threads for that.

Hoping to meet some cool people here to go riding with this next season


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard. You will find a couple of us on here from your area. Watch the local meet or the North East area thread once the season kicks off and you should find a few meet ups close by. Can usually find me up at Jiminy Peak for local riding.


----------



## EricIndecisive (Aug 13, 2010)

Cool man, thanks. I've only been to Jiminy once but it was a blast there. The main mountain I boarded on was Okemo since my friend had a condo there but we don't really talk anymore and from what I hear he smokes too much weed to even want to snowboard now lol. Where are you about? I'm in the town over from Springfield


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Live in the Berkshires(around the Pittsfield area) about 15 minutes south Jiminy Peak and about 20 minutes North of Butternut.


----------



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pleasure to meet you !*

Its always nice to see threads from someone from my neck of the woods . I live in Arizona now , but lived in Worcester MA until I was 27 . It took me moving away from cool weather , and a few mountains all the way to this 115 degree heat to realize I wanted to take up snowboarding . Pretty backwards ehhh ?? Anyway keep in touch .


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

great to meet you i ride at wachuset quite alot but also most of the mountains in Connecticut Mass Vermont and New Hampshire.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

whatup? I'm orginally from Pittsfield. Grew up riding Bousquet and Jiminy.I'm living in Colorado now but still rep the 413!


----------

